
RenTech's Billion-Dollar Tax Cloud Gets Darker After IRS Ruling - kupatrupa
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-13/irs-decision-is-bad-omen-for-rentech-tax-dispute-worth-billions
======
throwawaymath
There's been substantial interest in RenTech this week!

